# Dringend gesucht: Zweitagestour Odenwald



## powderJO (21. November 2011)

hola,

gesucht wird eine zweitagestour mit übernachtung im odenwald. am besten sowas wie der odenwald-x vom serac joe - fahrtechnisch sollte es allerdings eher leicht sein, da ich die tour einem absoluten anfänger zum geburtstag schenken möchte. wäre toll, wenn es von der tour einen gps-track geben würde und wenn es sich um eine rundkurs handeln würde ...

danke,

pj


----------



## powderJO (21. November 2011)

niemand? würde gerne vor dem verschenken wissen, ob es was brauchbares gibt im odenwald ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Thomas (22. November 2011)

Hallo,
in welchem Teil des Odenwaldes sollte es denn sein ? Kann dir die Gegend um Michelstadt empfehlen (Mümlingtal,Gersprenztal).Wie fit ist denn der "Anfänger" ?


----------



## powderJO (22. November 2011)

teil egal. anfänger ist fit.


----------



## scylla (22. November 2011)

kein rundweg sonder "cross": niebelungenweg
rundweg: odenwald schmetterling (irgendein "flügel" davon, also alemannenweg, burgundenweg, badener weg, frankenweg)

http://regioausflug.de/odenwald/badenerweg.php


----------



## codit (22. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> kein rundweg sonder "cross": niebelungenweg


 
Den NIEBELUNGENSTEIG haette ich auch empfohlen, wenn da nicht die Einschraenkung  "fahrtechnisch sollte es allerdings eher leicht sein, da absoluter Anfänger" des TE waere. Naja bei ensprechender Kondition sollte es schon klappen,
sind dann halt einige Schiebepassagen fuer den Anfaenger dabei.

Das ganze als 2-Tagestour mit Uebernachtung in Grasellenbach. Fuer Genuss
im Osten starten. Am 2. Tag Richtung Bergstrasse hat es dann tolle Abfahrten, mit einigen Passagen, an denen der Anfänger zum Fussgaenger wird . GPS-Tracks finden sich im Netz.

Gruesse,
codit


----------



## Micro767 (22. November 2011)

und der NIEBELUNGENSTEIG ist auch sehr gut beschildert und ohne GPS gut zu finden


----------



## powderJO (22. November 2011)

merci. nibelungenweg hört sich gut an. ist der schwerer oder leichter als der burgen?weg von darmstadt nach heidelberg? den bin ich mmlich schon mal als tagestour gefahren und fand ihn technisch eher auf der leichten seite ...


----------



## Micro767 (22. November 2011)

die Teilabschnitte die ich kenne würd ich als leicht einstuffen ab und an ist er halt bergauf recht steil, da Wanderweg. Aber ich bin ihn noch nie ganz komplett abgefahren.


----------



## codit (22. November 2011)

Im Vergleich zum Burgenweg hat der Nibelungensteig im Mittel aehnliche technische Ansprueche.
D.h. bis auf einige kuerzere Schluesselstellen ist auch fuer technisch weniger Versierte alles
fahrbar. In Ost-nach-West-Richtung sind aus meiner Sicht die Knackpunkte:
- direkt nach Grasellenbach Abfahrt von der Walpurgis-Kapelle. Da geht der steile Pfad enge Kehren
   runter mit Stufen an den Umsetzpunkten. Ca. 300 m Strecke.
- von der Burg Lindenfels nach Schlierbach. Teils sehr steil mit Holzstufen. Obacht bei Naesse!
  Ca. 300 m Strecke
- Steile Auffahrt durchs Felsenmeer zum Felsberg/Ohlyturm, teils mit hoeheren Stufen. Aus
   meiner Sicht nicht komplett entlang Markierung fahrbar (ca. 1200 m). Kann aber links mit
   kleinem Umweg umfahren werden.


Ansonsten wie Micro schreibt geht es stellenweise echt steil hoch. Beissen ist angesagt.
Wer an einem Tag auf dem Burgenweg von DA nach HD faehrt, hat auf den beiden
Teilstrecken des Nibelungensteigs aber eher keine konditionellen Probleme.

Als Rundkurs-Variante zum kompletten Nibelungensteig empfehle ich:

- 1. Tag ab Zwingenberg oder Bensheim auf Burgenweg nach Heppenheim zur Starkenburg.
   Dort auf markierter MTB-Strecke zum  Krehberg, Abfahrt auf Markierung "blauer Strich"
   bis Erlenbach. Dann ueber Weg "F9" nach Fürth. In Fürth auf markierter MTB-Strecke F1
   mit 2 flowigen Abfahrten bis Altlechtern. Dort auf Markierung "gelbes umgekipptes T" ueber
   Hammelbach nach Grasellenbach.
- 2. Tag Rueckfahrt auf Nibelungensteig nach Zwingenberg. Eventuell am Felsberg oder Melibokus
   noch mal hoch, bei etwas Suchen findet man dort tolle Abfahrten.

Hilfreich sind die Wanderkarten 5 und 8 des Naturparks Bergstrasse-Odenwald.

Viel Spass bei Streckenwahl und Tour
Gruesse

codit


----------



## powderJO (23. November 2011)

dir auch noch mal danke. die rundkursvariante hört sich gut an - werde ich so oder so mal ausprobieren. 

die guten abfahrten an melibokus und felsberg kenne ich glaube ich fast alle  - dass ist mit dem burgenweg aber auch so ziemlich das einzige was ich vom odenwald mit dem mtb kenne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (25. November 2011)

Kenne die Flügel des Schmetterlings nur abschnittsweise, aber in der Summe dürften die es auch ganz schön in sich haben. 
Bin im September während einer längeren Tagestour mal größere Teile des Badener-Weges gefahren - kann ich ohne GPS nicht empfehlen, da die Ausschilderung mitunter etwas spärlich und klein ist. Da fährt man schnell mal an einem Abzweig vorbei. 
Fahrtechnisch wohl recht gut machbar, aber da kommen auch ganz gut Höhenmeter zusammen


----------



## Jockel2 (29. November 2011)

Hallo PJ
die Wegbeschreibungen der 4 Schmetterlingsrouten kann ich im Netz nicht mehr finden. Warscheinlich, weil man auf politischer Ebene beschlossen hat, nur noch die zertifizierten Wanderwege (Niebelungenweg, Alemannenweg, neu und z.Zt. in Arbeit der Neckarsteig) zu bewerben.
Der Niebelungenweg scheint mir für eine Anfängertour zu "hakelig" zu sein. Der Alemannenweg läuft bis auf wenige Stellen leicht und flüssig durch und ist landschaftlich sehr schön.
Den Track vom Alemannenweg braucht man nicht weil gut ausgeschildert, findest Du aber trotzdem unter GPSies.com unter Routen von : "trailfuchs". Dort findest Du auch die Tracks für 2 speziell für das Moutainbike ausgearbeitete Wochenendtouren.
1. Eberbach - Erbach - Eberbach
2. Miltenberg - Michelstadt - Miltenberg
Beide haben ca 60-70 km und 16-1700hm am Tag und nehmen alles mit, was am Weg liegt und das Bikerherz erfreut. Wobei die Miltenbergroute am Anfang etwas verwirrend verläuft und deshalb für nicht ortskundige nicht so leicht zu finden ist.
Außerdem findest Du dort einige Mtb - Rundstrecken um Michelstadt, die zusätzlich zum Track in Charakter und Schwierigkeitsgrad ausführlich beschrieben sind und sich leicht zu Wochenendtouren (z.B. Reichelsheim - Miltenberg - Reichelsheim) zusammenfügen lassen.
Fragen zu den Strecken gern per pm an mich.
Für Alemannenweg und Nibelungensteig reichen die 1:50000er Karten, bei den anderen Wegen solltest Du die 1:20000er Karten verwenden.

Viel Spaß im schönen Odenwald.
Gruß Jockel


----------

